# E-Type Umwerfer an Pfadfinder



## Blaufuessler (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein Problem an meinem Pfadfinder, das mir fast den letzten Nerv raubt.
Und zwar hab ich als Umwerfer nen 04er XT E-Type (FD-M 760 E ). Nun isses wohl so, daß der Umwerfer dem Rahmen im Weg ist oder auch umgekehrt, wie auch immer. Auf jeden Fall kann ich den Umwerfer von der Höhe her nicht so weit herunterdrücken, daß auf dem 22 er Ritzel die Kette nicht am unteren Leitblech schleift. So ab dem den dritten Zahnkranz hinten schleift dann die Kette an dem Blech herum, was nicht gerade sehr angenehm ist.  
Na ja zugegeben, diese Kombination fahr ich eigentlich nie, aber trotzdem ist das ja nicht normal.
Der Umwerfer ist allgemein auch ziemlich bescheiden einzustellen. 
Vielleicht hat jemand auch schon das gleiche Problem mit dem Teil und weiß wie man das löst ohne Fräßarbeiten am Umwerfer oder gar Rahmen.   
Und vor allem wie man diesen Umwerfer einstellen kann, ohne daß er nicht bei irgendeiner Kombination am seitlichen Leitblech schleift.


----------



## onkel_willi (24. Juli 2004)

hi,
hatte das problem mit dem xtr 2004. hab auch mal geschliffen, aber der "hebel" (wo der zug dran hängt) hätte dann immer mit dem sattelrohr kollidiert. hab jetzt einen xt 2003 für (12 euro bei ebay) umwerfer in verbindung mit einer xt 2004 innenlager/kurbel kombi (da kommt das tretlagergehäuse, dann eine 2,5mm "unterlegscheibe", dann der etype und dann das äussere lager. passt dann prima)...
mein händler hat mir damals zu <=2003 umwerfern geraten.

von der einstellarbeit: das mit dem schleifen ist halt shimano... da ist der kettenkäfig des umwerfers relativ eng (mein sram umwerfer am faunus hat mehr platz für die kette). ich hab halt den vorteil, dass ich durch meine x.o schaltgriffe immer korrigieren kann. mit sti (oder wie die dinger heissen & nur 3 positionen) ist es sicher nicht so doll...

viele grüsse

onkel willi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XC_Freund (24. Juli 2004)

Hallo Blaufuessler,
bei den kurzen Kettenstreben des Pfadfinder und dem großen Federweg war mit solchen Problemen zu rechnen. Ich habe zwar noch kein Pfadfinder, aber ich habe schon dieses Problem mit anderen Fullies und E-Typ Umwerfern gehabt.
Bevor du feilst, versuche erst mal die Toleranzen des Umwerfers auszunutzen.
Schraube die Kurbel ab, löse das Innenlager und entferne den Umwerfer vom Rahmen. Prüfe, ob der Umwerfer korrekt mit der Schraube für die Einstellung der Kettenblattgröße, zusammengeschraubt ist (auf meinem Bild die Schraube bei 2). 
Manchmal sitzt die Montageplatte des Umwerfers nicht richtig am Umwerfer, dann ist ein kleiner Spalt zwischen Platte und Auflageflächen des Umwerfers (die Flächen habe ich mit der 3 auf meinem Bild bezeichnet).
Wenn das alles in Ordnung ist, den Umwerfer neu montieren.
Dazu den Umwerfer mit dem Innenlager montieren, aber noch nicht festziehen. Jetzt die Schraube zum Positionieren des Umwerfers am Rahmen einschrauben, aber auch noch nicht anziehen. Den Umwerfer so weit wie möglich nach hinten -unten drehen und dann dass Innenlager festziehen. Jetzt kann die Schraube zum positionieren am Rahmen angezogen werden.
Bevor du wieder die Kurbel montierst must du prüfen, dass der Umwerfer nicht gegen die Kettenstrebe schlagen kann! Das geht sehr leicht wenn du einen Dämpfer mit Luftfeder hast, einfach die Luft ablassen und Umwerfer in der Position für das kleine Kettenblatt.
Wenn jetzt immernoch die Kette am unteren Blech schleift, kannst du die Stellen des Montagebleches, die ich mit 3 bezeichnet habe etwas abschleifen. Das Loch für die Schraube zum Rahmen im eigentlichen Umwerfer (ist sowiso ein Langloch) muss dann noch etwas angepasst werden.
Montage wie zuvor beschrieben. Immer kontrollieren, dass der Umwerfer nicht auf die Kettenstrebe schlagen kann!
Das die Kette bei diesen Manipulationen am oberen Blech anschlagen kann ist eigentlich nicht möglich.
Die 04er Topswing Umwerfer von Shimano haben ein breiteres Parallelogramm als die alten, andere Hersteller (z.B. Fusion) haben damit auch Probleme. Leider wird man am Pfadfinder keinen Umwerfer mit Schelle montieren können.
SRAM wird auf der Eurobike zwar eigene Umwerfer vorstellen, aber leider keine E-Typ.
Bin mal sehr auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt.


----------



## Oseyn (25. Juli 2004)

Hi Blaufüssler,

habe genau das gleiche Problem. Das Einstellen ist zum Haare raufen. Zudem habe ich noch nicht die Position gefunden, die einen problemlosen Betrieb sowohl bei großem als auch bei kleinen Federweg erlaubt. Gibt es die überhaupt?


----------



## Blaufuessler (25. Juli 2004)

Hallo XC_Freund,

vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Beschreiung
Das Problem liegt nicht an der Montagplatte an sich, die sitz richtig drinnen und ich könnte auch den Umwerfer problemlos nach unten drücken, wenn ich die Schrauben löse.
Das eigentliche Problem liegt an der Rückseite des 04er XT Umwerfers. Der hat dort so ne leichte Schräge oder Rundung und die kollidiert sobald man den Umwerfer runterdrücken will mit dem Gehäuse des Schwingenlagers. 
Ich hoffe das stimmt, so wie ich das gesehen habe, wenn jemand da anderer Meinung ist, dann sollte er sich bitte melden. Wenn das Problem von der Montageplatte her kommt, dann wäre das mit deiner Beschriebung schon machbar, aber wie schon erwähnt glaube ich das net.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie der wie der FD-M 750 E  (03 er Umwerfer) vom Design her auf der Rückseite aussieht, aber so wie das onkel-willi beschrieben hat, passt der wohl besser.
Ich weiss jetzt noch nicht genau was ich machen werde, denn die Kombination ab der die Kette am unteren Leitblech schleift, fahr ich nie.
Wäre doch mal interessant, wie das die anderen Pfadfinder sehen, ob es da auch schon genau das gleiche Problem mit dem Umwerfer gab, oder ob ich nur zu blöde bin den richtig einzustellen.


----------



## wondermike (25. Juli 2004)

Bei mir schleift es auch ab dem mittleren Ritzel, aber nur auf dem Montageständer. Im Fahren tritt das Problem eigentlich nicht auf, da dann das Innenlager ja tiefer liegt. Trotzdem ist die Sache natürlich ein bisschen ärgerlich, aber ich finde es nicht weiter tragisch.

Gruß,

Mike


----------



## XC_Freund (25. Juli 2004)

Blaufuessler, mach mal ein Bild von der Rundung, die kollidiert. Sonst kann man nur vermuten. Vielleicht ist es ja nur die Zugumlenkung für die Zugführung von unten?


----------



## Blaufuessler (27. Juli 2004)

Das mit dem Bild ist ein Problem, da ich keine Digi Cam habe.
Ich versuch das nochmal kurz zu beschreiben.
Also wenn du dir dein Bild vom ersten Eintrag nochmal anschaust, dann mein ich das Teil, daß die Verbindung zwischen dem Praralellogramm und der Montagplattte schafft. Also genau das Teil in dem die Bohrungen für die Schrauben drinnen sitzen. 
Und wenn man jetzt bei dem Dingens die Rückseite betrachtet, dann hat das halt ne leichte Schräge und diese Schräge läuft dann so weit heraus, daß sie mit nem Teil vom Schwingenlager kollidiert, wenn man den Umwerfer weiter nach unten drücken will. Ich hoffe jetzt ist es verständlicher??   
Wenn ich wüsste wie man hier Anhänge dran macht, dann hätte ich vielleicht noch die Explosionszeichnung von dem aktuellen XT-Umwerfer dran gehängt, aber trotz durchlesen der FAQ bin ich da noch nicht so ganz dahintergestiegen wie man das am besten anstellt.
Aber ich hoffe das war auch so verständlicher.


----------



## Clemens (27. Juli 2004)

Hab letzte Woche meinem Schrauber zugeschaut - da hatte ein Kunde ganau das Problem an seinem nagelneuen Pfadfinder. Mein Dealer hat lange rumtelefoniert und einen E-Typ Umwerfer der letzten XT (2003er) versucht aufzutreiben. Letzendlich hat er an einem Speci (Kundenbike, das zur Reparartur dastand) den älteren Umwerfertyp entdeckt und mit Einverständnis beider Kunden die Umwerfer getauscht - danach gings auch am Bergwerk. Beim Abmontieren des Umwerfers hat man übrigens sehr deutlich gesehen (Beschichtung ab), wo der Metallwulst hinten am 2004er-Umwerfer gegen das Schwingenlager des Bergwerk gestossen ist.  

Das zweite Problem ist dabei auch die extrem tiefe Lage des untersten Zuggegenhalters am Bergwerk Pfadfinder. Der Zug läuft dadurch sehr schräg und verbiegt den Umwerfer etwas. Bergwerk sollte für die kommende Saison im Rahmen der Modellpflege den Gegenhalter etwa 15cm höher anschweissen und das Schwingenlager ein wenig nach innen legen.


----------



## Oseyn (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Blaufüssler

Es ist ganz eindeutig der Körper des Umwerfers, der an der Abdeckung des Schwingenlagers anschlägt. Bei meinem Rahmen ist auch schon der Lack angescheuert. Wenn man den Umwerfer auf der Montagepaltte festzieht (Schraube 1 auf dem Bild von XC_Freund) dann wird der Umwerfer hinten hochgezogen und der Körper des Umwerfers liegt am Rahmen an. Da hilft auch kein Feilen mehr. Mein Bike-Händler war auch ziehmlich ratlos. Anscheinend hilft hier nur ein 2003 umwerfer.

Eine Frage noch an Wondermike: fährst Du zufällig große Blätter (48/36/26)? Dann könnte ich mir die Sache erklären, daß es bei Dir funktioniert. 

*Was sagt eigentlich Bergwerk zu diesem Problem? Wurde der Rahmen nur für die 2003 XT gebaut?* 

Ich bitte um Aufklärung aus Pforzheim!

Viele Grüße, OSeyn


----------



## XC_Freund (28. Juli 2004)

Wie gesagt, andere Hersteller haben auch Probleme mit den neuen Umwerfern. Mich würde eher interessieren, welche Informationen Shimano da vor der Einführung an die Hersteller gibt!
Ich habe den neuen E-Typ an ein 2002er Stumpjumper montiert. Da passte er von der Montage her problemlos.
Die Kannte von der ihr hier sprecht kenne ich auch. Ist nach meiner Meinung eine absolute Zumutung. Ihr könntet euch einen LX E-Typ noch schnell besorgen, bevor es nur noch 2005er Modelle gibt. Der LX-Umwerfer ist Qualitativ keine Spur schlechter als der XT und auch in schwarz/silber erhältlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaufuessler (28. Juli 2004)

Hi Oseyn,
irgendwie bin ich erleichtert, daß ich das nicht als einzigster so sehe. Ich dachte zeitweise echt schon, ich bin unfähig diese Ungetüm einzustellen.
Ich vermute mal einfach, daß Bergwerk zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem sie das Pfadfinder konstruiert hatten, noch keinen 04 er XT-Umwerfer zur Verfügung hatten, deshalb will ich das auch nicht als Konstruktionsfehler heraufbeschwören. Schließlich können die nicht einen Umwerfertyp für das Bike vorschreiben und nacher passt der nicht. Nur wenn nun schon mal so ein kleines Missgeschick bei Bergwerk unterlaufen ist, was ja passieren kann, dann sollten sie halt mal ihre Händler imformieren, daß der 04 er nicht passt. Damit liese sich ne Menge Zeit und Ärger für uns, den Händler und Bergwerk an sich sparen.


----------



## wondermike (28. Juli 2004)

@Oseyn
Nein, ich hab' ganz normal 44-32-22 dran. Das Problem tritt zwar bei mir auch auf, aber wenn ich auf dem Bike sitze, schleift es deutlich vernehmbar nur auf den zwei kleinsten Ritzeln. Das ist allerdings in der Stellung mit langem Federweg, in der kurzen habe ich es noch nicht ausprobiert, die bin ich noch nicht viel gefahren.


----------



## XC_Freund (28. Juli 2004)

Das stimm, Ärger liese sich sparen.
Das Bike anders zu konstruieren (also den Bereich der  Schwingenlagerung schmaler zu machen) fände ich keine gute Lösung.
Wenn das z.B. bei einem neuentwickelten SRAM Umwerfer passieren würde, wäre es das Aus für so ein Produkt. Wenn Shimano sowas ändert, erwartet man von den Bikeherstellern eine Lösung. Ich finde das sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## BigBaer (13. August 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker,
habe seit einigen Tagen mein Pfadfinder  ; es wurde auch ein 2003 XT-Umwerfer montiert. 
Leider ist das Schaltverhalten sehr unbefriedigend: die Kette springt nur sehr unwillig vom mittleren auf's kleine Kettenblatt. Und das auch nur, wenn die Kette hinten auf den beiden größten Ritzel läuft.
Habt ihr es geschafft, den 2003 Umwerfer befriedigend einzustellen? Wenn ja, was gibt's für Tipps? Der untere Anschlag ist schon ausgereizt, hier ist ja auch der Rahmen (und Reifen) im Weg und mehr kann man am E-Type Umwerfer (Höhe?) auch nicht einstellen.
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, bevor am Umwerfer oder am Rahmen herumgefeilt wird    

Gruss
BB


----------

